# 300ZX TT Bov's



## mike_GT (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi there guys,

Im new to the forum and i do not know a great deal about 300's. Can someone tell me if i can fit blow off valves to my automatic Z?

Thanks in advance.

Mike_GT


----------



## mike_GT (Oct 1, 2006)

please?? anyone :idhitit:


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

Sure you can but there is no point really. Unless you are running lots o' HP (sometimes not even then) then you wont need em. BUT if you are extremely hooah about doing it then you should be able to. Some kits just swap into the current re circ valve location.


----------

